# Tabitha and Jerry's Little Sister - Introducing E.Claire



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tabitha and Jerry have a new little sister, Evie. She is 13 1/2 weeks old and 1 lb 13 ounces. She just came home yesterday and is doing well. 

They are not sure what to think of each other yet...

















































thank you Kristi for the Puppia


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

So cute, I love them all. I like the pink harness coat. I am getting one for my new Chi but waiting till she is little older she grow out of it so fast. Amberleah lou lou is 7 weeks old yesterday. and only weighs 1.5


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

AWWWW!
Evie is such a sweetie pie!!!
All of your chis are very gorgeous


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

She is darling! I LOVE the looks of the other two in the first picture. Too funny! I like how her coloring reminds me of a blend of the other two! 

Ruby (our smallest) was 14 weeks exactly when we got her and she was 1 lb. 15 oz. When we took her to the vet a couple of days later she was 2 lbs. so Evie and she may end up sized similarly. I am not certain how she is sized compared to your other babies.

What a gorgeous family you have!!!


----------



## nic2576 (Nov 21, 2008)

They are all so adorable. Love the pink harness.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Aww, what a doll she is! Super cute.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

i didnt even know you were getting a new fur baby  congrats she is gorgeous


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aw she's so darling and has such a sweet face! The pic on the chair is sooo darn cute, I just want to cuddle her.  I love her name too, it fits her perfectly. 

Congratulations Therese!


----------



## coccomummy (May 3, 2011)

omg so pretty i want her i love them all tho good luck with your new baby


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Therese, what a delightful surprise! Evie is really beautiful and looks gorgeous with Jerry and Tabitha.. I can't even begin tell you how very happy I am for you!. Blessings, Deb


----------



## vicsta55 (Apr 20, 2011)

Evie is just just beautifulbut then Jerry and Tabitha are gorgeous as well. Sparkles has the exact same harness. If i could only figure out how to post pics you could see.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

aww, she is precious  ( love her name too! )


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Congratulations..she's a cutie!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Congrats Therese! You now have 3 of the cutest chi's I have ever seen.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

What a cutie pie!!! They all are! But, she's a princess! She looks FABULOUS in pink!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Congrats Therese! You now have 3 of the cutest chi's I have ever seen.


I 2nd that!! What a darling little trio and they are so lucky to have such a loving chi mommy too!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

such a cutie-patootie! Congratulations on your new addition!!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

She is so cute. Love her expressive eyes. Congrats. Wonderful addition.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh wow! She is too cute to be REAL! :love4:


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

awww she is just adorable , they all are  love the pink on her suits her


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

aww congrats shes is a cutie!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your wonderful comments  She is settling in very well
at home. I see progress in their adjusting to each other. It's a process...


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Therese...you already know that I think Evie Claire is







. I am happy to hear she is fitting in well. Love her love her love her


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

awww, thanks :dance:


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

awww she is so cute!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Ahhhh so cute!!!! Congrats!


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi she looks like she belongs with your family like she just fell into place thay all have beautiful simalarities congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------

